# catamaran



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

at navy point writing tickets Wednesday beautiful boat gung ho marine patrol officers wrote me a ticket in july 375;00 hurt my feeling and my pockets lots of throwing cast nets


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

bluebaitboat said:


> at navy point writing tickets Wednesday beautiful boat gung ho marine patrol officers wrote me a ticket in july 375;00 hurt my feeling and my pockets lots of throwing cast nets


Hate to see game and fish folks getting militarized like the police already have.Still have some respect for em left I guess but not like I used too.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

scott44 said:


> Hate to see game and fish folks getting militarized like the police already have.Still have some respect for em left I guess but not like I used too.


Not me. I have watched how they have turned it into a money making game . They do very little protecting and serving as they spend their day trying to find as much as they can on any vehicle or vessel they come across. Yes they are doing their job. And yes if you did not violate some law then you would not have gotten a ticket. But these entities have grabbed the bull by the horn and run with it. Searching for the least little thing they can write a ticket for. 
Have I ever been written a ticket on the water.....no.....
But I see how they have changed over time. And they are really only there to write tickets. Creating revenue. That's what they are there to do.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

bluebaitboat said:


> at navy point writing tickets Wednesday beautiful boat gung ho marine patrol officers wrote me a ticket in july 375;00 hurt my feeling and my pockets lots of throwing cast nets


What was the ticket for?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Not me. I have watched how they have turned it into a money making game . They do very little protecting and serving as they spend their day trying to find as much as they can on any vehicle or vessel they come across. Yes they are doing their job. And yes if you did not violate some law then you would not have gotten a ticket. But these entities have grabbed the bull by the horn and run with it. Searching for the least little thing they can write a ticket for.
> Have I ever been written a ticket on the water.....no.....
> But I see how they have changed over time. And they are really only there to write tickets. Creating revenue. That's what they are there to do.


hey dipshit! its called doing their job! but your dumbass would bitch if they didnt do it also


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> hey dipshit! its called doing their job! but your dumbass would bitch if they didnt do it also


Shaking my head.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I was only making a point . A very obvious observation of what is happening. I'm not sure all that was necessary to burn me out like that.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

So what was the ticket for? Which law were you breaking or what was not correct on your vessel?


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I was only making an obvious point.
> That's all....


no not really...its their JOB to write tickets and catch game law violators. im not saying the OP was in the right or wrong...if in the right he can go to court and fight it, if wrong its an expensive mistake/learning lesson. So according to you the FWC is out to get fishermen?


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> no not really...its their JOB to write tickets and catch game law violators. im not saying the OP was in the right or wrong...if in the right he can go to court and fight it, if wrong its an expensive mistake/learning lesson. So according to you the FWC is out to get fishermen?


You kind of lose your point when you curse. JMHO.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> You kind of lose your point when you curse. JMHO.


i really dont care...jmho


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> i really dont care...jmho


Obvious and fair.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> no not really...its their JOB to write tickets and catch game law violators. im not saying the OP was in the right or wrong...if in the right he can go to court and fight it, if wrong its an expensive mistake/learning lesson. So according to you the FWC is out to get fishermen?


I understand you view , but you can't turn a blind eye and not see what happening. 
A few months ago my buddy was stopped by a border patrol boat over by galvaz as he fished pier lights. He got no tickets. But they rudely searched his boat, tackle box, pockets and shoes of every one one the boat . And sent them on their way over an hour later. This was around mid night on a Saturday night. Sounded like they were going over and beyond to find anything they could. And left with nothing.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I understand you view , but you can't turn a blind eye and not see what happening.
> A few months ago my buddy was stopped by a border patrol boat over by galvaz as he fished pier lights. He got no tickets. But they rudely searched his boat, tackle box, pockets and shoes of every one one the boat . And sent them on their way over an hour later. This was around mid night on a Saturday night. Sounded like they were going over and beyond to find anything they could. And left with nothing.


let me break this down for your simple little mind there barney.....they are DOING THEIR JOBS!


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

I deal with the FWC seems like every trip I go on. I have only had one FWC officer be a dick to me and that was the old guy that used to patrol around Archie Glover. I left my wallet in the truck when I put the boat in and was fishing without my license on me so I got a ticket. The dick made my boat drift into the saw grass on the canal of McMillians (now destiney marine) and would not let me either idle out into the open bay or atleast let me get the boat our of the sawgrass. 

When I can determine they are coming "after" me I start getting out the life jackets and registration/safety items out. Show them my fish and they leave. Hell I have even gotten some spots from them.


----------



## feelin' wright (Oct 7, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> let me break this down for your simple little mind there barney.....they are DOING THEIR JOBS!



I did not believe they can search your person. I could be wrong though and hope someone can clarify what they can and cannot do.

But I do agree with you they are doing their jobs but they do not have to be a dick about it (if that is the problem with the OP.) You screw up and break the law then you deserve the fine so take it and learn from it.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I want to know what the fine was for.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

feelin' wright said:


> I did not believe they can search your person. I could be wrong though and hope someone can clarify what they can and cannot do.


They are cops, they can do pretty much everything they want to.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

feelin' wright said:


> I did not believe they can search your person. I could be wrong though and hope someone can clarify what they can and cannot do.


Well they did. Border patrol would be able to search for drugs or contraband. I'm sure that's what they were doing to start with. They found nothing and sent them on there way. 
And why we need a border patrol boat down there is beyond me, but very understandable.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 
Senior Member
Blue Marlin

 

Join Date: Sep 2007
Location: West Texas
Posts: 4,677 
 









Quote:
Originally Posted by *Chapman5011*  
_I was only making an obvious point. 
That's all...._

no not really...*its their JOB to write tickets*

++++++++++++++++++++++++++++

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> let me break this down for your simple little mind there barney.....they are DOING THEIR JOBS!


Not real sure why you get so angry about such an irrelevant issue. I don't break the law. Just stating an opinion that differs from yours. But I don't say it in a way to belittle yourself or call you a bitch. But thanks for the compliments.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

feelin' wright said:


> I did not believe they can search your person. I could be wrong though and hope someone can clarify what they can and cannot do.
> 
> But I do agree with you they are doing their jobs but they do not have to be a dick about it (if that is the problem with the OP.) You screw up and break the law then you deserve the fine so take it and learn from it.


most of the time their attitude reflects yours...and if you are nice and being cooperative and they are being a dick...i always ask what their problem is with me. Ive had a few be a dick. one was at lake stone when i forgot my wallet in the truck and i could still see the truck, he told me sorry and wrote me a ticket. took my ticket to the courthouse and showed the person there my license and the ticket and said i forgot my wallet and had to pay $5 and that was it...lesson learned to put wallet in boat before it leaves the trailer


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Not real sure why you get so angry about such an irrelevant issue. I don't break the law. Just stating an opinion that differs from yours. But I don't say it in a way to belittle yourself or call you a bitch. But thanks for the compliments.


no but you wanna try and throw a profession under the bus for doing their job. your opinions and points are invalid and downright laughable! you say you dont break the law but im pretty sure you have and just never got caught and if you would have you would have cried like a new born that they did you wrong and so on


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> no but you wanna try and throw a profession under the bus for doing their job. your opinions and points are invalid and downright laughable! you say you dont break the law but im pretty sure you have and just never got caught and if you would have you would have cried like a new born that they did you wrong and so on


Now I'm a law breaking criminal.

Shows what you know.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Now I'm a law breaking criminal.
> 
> Shows what you know.


oh hypocrite....so you have never broke any law? never forgot your license, had a few to drink and drove home, smoked a little weed in hs, drove over the posted speed limit?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> oh hypocrite....so you have never broke any law? never forgot your license, had a few to drink and drove home, smoked a little weed in hs, drove over the posted speed limit?


At some point n my life, absolutely. Every damn but of it. . And you have probably done the same thing. 
We are talking about the FWC writing tickets.

I'm sorry sir but your points are invalid and down right laughable.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Mr. Chapman, I would respectfully ask how you know so much about our local LEO? Don't you live in B'ham...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> At some point n my life, absolutely. Every damn but of it. . And you have probably done the same thing.
> We are talking about the FWC writing tickets.
> 
> I'm sorry sir but your points are invalid and down right laughable.


When I'm in the boat I follow the rules. And laws. And regulations . 
I just don't like the level they have taken their authority to. That's my valid point.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Mr. Chapman, I would respectfully ask how you know so much about our local LEO? Don't you live in B'ham...


I own a business in birmingham. And live at the beach half of the year. So yes I do know respectfully what I'm saying. 
And yes I do have a home in birmingham and in perdido key.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

aroundthehorn said:


> I want to know what the fine was for.


Me too. 

Chapman and Fisheye, take it to PMs...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> When I'm in the boat I follow the rules. And laws. And regulations .
> I just don't like the level they have taken their authority to. That's my valid point.


and what authority is that? that they stop people to see if they have any illegal fish, all of the proper safety equipment, all the proper paperwork and licensing...seems like a normal day of work to me. seems like you have a hard on for law enforcement. here is an idea for you. go down to your local leo office and get all the paperwork you need to do a ride along. go with them a few times and see what they deal with on a daily basis. :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

tkh329 said:


> Me too.
> 
> Chapman and Fisheye, take it to PMs...


why this is an open forum...didnt see in the rules where any disagreement had to be done with via PM


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> I own a business in birmingham. And live at the beach half of the year. So yes I do know respectfully what I'm saying.
> And yes I do have a home in birmingham and in perdido key.


The reason I ask, is you always slam law enforcement. Always. You never pass an opportunity. You comments are always negative.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

fisheye48 said:


> why this is an open forum...didnt see in the rules where any disagreement had to be done with via PM


 
I will say, you need to tone down the cussing. You can make a point without that.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> why this is an open forum...didnt see in the rules where any disagreement had to be done with via PM


I am not being critical, but it's in the terms of service:


Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on pensacolafishingforum.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> The reason I ask, is you always slam law enforcement. Always. You never pass an opportunity. You comments are always negative.


Im sorry. 
I was put in a very bad position years ago and had an officer of the law use his 24 years of experience to talk a judge into going his way. I was found guilty of something I did not even know was happening. Had to appeal it to a higher court, and brought the officer in only to make a point. Just to prove with video survalance that he corrupted the system that we have in place. After that they wanted to settle. Reimbursing me the thousands of dollars it took to prove justice.
I lost respect a long time ago.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> I am not being critical, but it's in the terms of service:
> 
> 
> Users shall treat each other with respect at all times on pensacolafishingforum.com. Name calling, personal attacks, or other inappropriate behavior will not be allowed and may cause you account to be banned.
> Profanity shall be kept to a minimum.


says the pot to the kettle:no:


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Chapman5011 said:


> Im sorry.
> I was put in a very bad position years ago and had an officer of the law use his 24 years of experience to talk a judge into going his way. I was found guilty of something I did not even know was happening. Had to appeal it to a higher court, and brought the officer in only to make a point. Just to prove with video survalance that he corrupted the system that we have in place. After that they wanted to settle. Reimbursing me the thousands of dollars it took to prove justice.
> I lost respect a long time ago.


A big mistake was made and admitted to. But if I did not have the money to fight it, I would have been hit with a lot of crap that had nothing to do with me.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Im sorry.
> I was put in a very bad position years ago and had an officer of the law use his 24 years of experience to talk a judge into going his way. I was found guilty of something I did not even know was happening. Had to appeal it to a higher court, and brought the officer in only to make a point. Just to prove with video survalance that he corrupted the system that we have in place. After that they wanted to settle. Reimbursing me the thousands of dollars it took to prove justice.
> I lost respect a long time ago.


Sorry for your experience. Therefore all law enforcement are at fault?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> says the pot to the kettle:no:


You broke all those. In two sentences.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Im sorry.
> I was put in a very bad position years ago and had an officer of the law use his 24 years of experience to talk a judge into going his way. I was found guilty of something I did not even know was happening. Had to appeal it to a higher court, and brought the officer in only to make a point. Just to prove with video survalance that he corrupted the system that we have in place. After that they wanted to settle. Reimbursing me the thousands of dollars it took to prove justice.
> I lost respect a long time ago.


so why lump other honest hard working leo's into the same boat? as in any profession in the country they are gonna have dishonest people working there. look at the military...suppose to have the most honor, pride, integrity out of any profession. you have generals having affairs for years, enlisted stealing, killing fellow soldiers, and countless other things that are non-becoming of any military personal. But you also have people what go out of their way to help the elderly, volunteer time when they just get back from deployment to help those in the community in need. Point is that just because of a few bad people doesn't mean you lump the good ones in with them


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> says the pot to the kettle:no:


Name a specific example. Seriously, one.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> You broke all those. In two sentences.


profanity should be kept to a minimum...i said 2 in 4 pages...i would say that is a minimum and ive heard those words on cable!


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> Name a specific example. Seriously, one.


any college football thread you troll


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> Sorry for your experience. Therefore all law enforcement are at fault?


No just something that has stuck with me for years. I will never get over it because It was not fair. I was violated and could do nothing about it. 

But I don't get on here and downgraded someone's personal being like my buddy has all over an opinion. And some disagree with me. But I don't go and cuss someone for disagreeing with my opinion.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

fisheye48 said:


> any college football thread you troll


Name one. Expressing an opinion does not have to involve calling a person stupid, etc.

That is where we differ.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> No just something that has stuck with me for years. I will never get over it because It was not fair. I was violated and could do nothing about it.
> 
> But I don't get on here and downgraded someone's personal being like my buddy has all over an opinion. And some disagree with me. But I don't go and cuss someone for disagreeing with my opinion.


I haven't cussed you. And, I'm not asking you to "get over it". I still think slamming "all" LEO's because of your bad experience is not right....


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> No just something that has stuck with me for years. I will never get over it because It was not fair. I was violated and could do nothing about it.
> 
> But I don't get on here and downgraded someone's personal being like my buddy has all over an opinion. And some disagree with me. But I don't go and cuss someone for disagreeing with my opinion.


but you have no problem getting on here and downgrading others? and if you count that as cussing you need to get from under your rock more...they say worse on cable


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

God, this is great!


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Downtime2 said:


> I haven't cussed you. And, I'm not asking you to "get over it". I still think slamming "all" LEO's because of your bad experience is not right....


I was not referring to you


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

fisheye48 said:


> but you have no problem getting on here and downgrading others? and if you count that as cussing you need to get from under your rock more...they say worse on cable


Not the point . you posted the rule not me.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Chapman5011 said:


> Not the point . you posted the rule not me.


I posted the "rule."

It refers to Forum posters, not others like Trump, Obama, and people like that who do not post here.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> No just something that has stuck with me for years. I will never get over it because It was not fair. I was violated and could do nothing about it.
> 
> But I don't get on here and downgraded someone's personal being like my buddy has all over an opinion. And some disagree with me. But I don't go and cuss someone for disagreeing with my opinion.





Chapman5011 said:


> Not the point . you posted the rule not me.


this is the point...your a hypocrite! you say that you dont get on here and downgrade somebodys personal being but yet you throw all leo's under the bus because of 1 dbag cop....so where is the difference in what you do on every thread that has anything to do with law enforcement and now?


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Truss. My hand is out. I apologize for expressing my opinion. 
I have been warned that some do not like me to express my opinion pertaining to the subject. 

I'm done. 

This was fun. 

I'm going to get my boat ready for this awesome fishing weekend. 

Should be a good weekend.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Chapman5011 said:


> Truss. My hand is out. I apologize for expressing my opinion.
> I have been warned that some do not like me to express my opinion pertaining to the subject.
> 
> I'm done.
> ...


ok hypocrite


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Ok you have a nice day.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

You all (2 or 3 in particular) sound like a bunch of damn 3rd graders arguing who took who's juice box. Grow up and quit your bickering


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Mike W said:


> You all (2 or 3 in particular) sound like a bunch of damn 3rd graders arguing who took who's juice box. Grow up and quit your bickering


yes sir


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike W said:


> You all (2 or 3 in particular) sound like a bunch of damn 3rd graders arguing who took who's juice box. Grow up and quit your bickering


I want to know what the charge was.

BTW, just saw the catamaran...still parked at Rook's.


----------



## Mike W (Jul 11, 2011)

aroundthehorn said:


> I want to know what the charge was.
> 
> BTW, just saw the catamaran...still parked at Rook's.


I want to know as well, but damn, I don't blame the OP for not wanting to post when the thread turned into this mess


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

he said it happened in july


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Mike W said:


> I want to know as well, but damn, I don't blame the OP for not wanting to post when the thread turned into this mess


I'm curious, too, because there are a couple of different bait boats posting here now. Much appreciated posts and info as well. Want to know what kind of infraction got him/her a ticket.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Man I figured all the p-nuts in the gallery would've came out in that last thread about the FWC Cat boat!!! But I see another thread with the LEO haters come out. No worries Jason II, just brings out and makes folk know who they are. You'll notice there was no explanation on what kinda ticket was originally received....P-nut gallery just thinks it's because they were picking on the poor boater!!! Tickets are due to doing something wrong, it's not because "hey, I think I need to write this guy a ticket fer something!"....chime the violins***


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

aroundthehorn said:


> You kind of lose your point when you curse. JMHO.


 +1 :thumbsup:


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason said:


> Man I figured all the p-nuts in the gallery would've came out in that last thread about the FWC Cat boat!!! But I see another thread with the LEO haters come out. No worries Jason II, just brings out and makes folk know who they are. You'll notice there was no explanation on what kinda ticket was originally received....P-nut gallery just thinks it's because they were picking on the poor boater!!! Tickets are due to doing something wrong, it's not because "hey, I think I need to write this guy a ticket fer something!"....chime the violins***


you dont know what your talking about!


----------



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

*not having products card on boat*



aroundthehorn said:


> I'm curious, too, because there are a couple of different bait boats posting here now. Much appreciated posts and info as well. Want to know what kind of infraction got him/her a ticket.


not having product card on my boat while fishing I am on the blue boat selling live bait Tony Barfield channel 11 850-596-2314


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

I hope everyone is having a wonderful afternoon.


My point has been made. 



I have searched google for violation of a product card. Can anyone explain this violation to me so I don't make the same mistake.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)




----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Roll tide


----------



## MaxP (Jan 31, 2008)

Most of the time people are written tickets deservedly; however, I was once ticketed in Orange Beach for not having the kill switch lanyard attached to my person. The kicker was my boat was dead in the water as I had just blown the motor. The officers did tow me back to Terry Cove straight into the dock so fast I could not hold the boat off and lost my nav lights. Great guys that afternoon. All my other stops with them have been professional.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

bluebaitboat said:


> not having product card on my boat while fishing I am on the blue boat selling live bait Tony Barfield channel 11 850-596-2314


Shame on those "gung ho" officers for writing you a ticket for not being in possession of the license required for you to run your business....


If you do this for a living you shouldn't expect anything less, it's your profession. In fact you should be happy they are enforcing a license requirement that keeps every other guy with a cast net and a boat from becoming your competition.


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

CootCommander said:


> Shame on those "gung ho" officers for writing you a ticket for not being in possession of the license required for you to run your business....
> 
> 
> If you do this for a living you shouldn't expect anything less, it's your profession. In fact you should be happy they are enforcing a license requirement that keeps every other guy with a cast net and a boat from becoming your competition.


My what a high horse we are riding with respect to our view of another person's simple but costly mistake.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> My what a high horse we are riding with respect to our view of another person's simple but costly mistake.


Not really. If I make a mistake I expect and accept the consequences. It sucks, no doubt, but it's no ones responsibility or fault but your own. To put down people that risk their well being for yours for doing their job is bs.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

#1. I am now mad at myself for reading this thread this far. 

#2. If this doesn't end now, it could be on Nancy Grace!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

lsucole said:


> #1. I am now mad at myself for reading this thread this far.
> 
> #2. If this doesn't end now, it could be on Nancy Grace!


:thumbsup:


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

CootCommander said:


> Not really. If I make a mistake I expect and accept the consequences. It sucks, no doubt, but it's no ones responsibility or fault but your own. To put down people that risk their well being for yours for doing their job is bs.


??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Below text contains the OP. he didn't put anyone down. get your facts straight please. 

at navy point writing tickets Wednesday beautiful boat gung ho marine patrol officers wrote me a ticket in july 375;00 hurt my feeling and my pockets lots of throwing cast nets 

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Team Fish Head (Oct 1, 2012)

Glad this GI Joe wannabe water cop disease is confined to where y'all fish. The inland DNR guys haven't begun strip searching boaters here yet, to my knowledge. Over reach by LEO's is more pronounced in this stupid society of ours right now as the sheeple are browbeaten by the specter of terrorism all around us, a paranoia that the Government fosters so as to quell dissent.

And it will all change soon, for the imposter in office's time is running out!


----------



## PaulBoydenCustoms (Dec 3, 2008)

I believe most of the "overkill" actions by officers are mostly due to the poor attitude shown by the person getting pulled over. most everytime ive been pulled over I act respectfully greet them and im usually on my way within a few minutes. I have run into a few power happy officers, but they were clearly having a worse day than I was. I see most people as soon as the blue lights come on turn into ultra mega dick head right off the bat, just because of the "inconvenience" of being pulled over.


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

I once left the marina without my briefcase. The case held vessel inspection, radio license, radio permit, operators permit, fishing lic., capt. lic, and vessel doc. FWC greeted me in the land cut and wrote me a ticket for no fish lic. I went to the Clerk's office with my license and was told that I couldn't do anything but pay the fine. Even though I presented the valid license to the clerk, they said I could either pay the fine or go to court. I went to court... court was held in the Judge's chambers. They called our case and the charge was read. I told the judge the story and presented the valid license. The charge was dismissed. We were told that we (wife + me) could go. The FWC officer was told to stay and I suppose the good judge gave the fellow a 
tounge lashing. Now-a-days, that license stays on the boat.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

I no longer live in the area. I am not a LEO hater. But, I have LOTS of experience with the FWC. When I was there fishing several times a week, from Mobile Bay to Port St. Joe, we were checked often. But I can tell you that we had more than the average share of checks and interaction with the people who worked Escambia/Pensacola Bay. Like some, we had the routine down, FWC boat coming into sight, haul out life jackets and license. I know the FWC were only doing what they were paid to do. We fished Garcon Point Bridge a lot because it was 1/4 mile from the canal we lived own. We would motor out, anchor down and make a day, or evening, of it. It was not unusual to be checked sometimes 2 or 3 time a day...by the same officers. Most of the officers if they recognized that they had already checked us would wave off.
One time we had just left the weir headed for the bridge and remembered that we had left something on dock, we made a u-turn to go retrieve, an here comes FWC from behind one of the bridge pilings, at full speed, and gave us the full check.
We had two incidents which are long stories in themselves. One was at Garcon in some light swells. FWC tried to come along side of us with all poles in water, couldn't manuever the go-fast boat, and banged against us, 3 times. Finally we convinced them that they could not tie on and we showed them everything from a distance. But they cut a couple of our lines and broke a rod tip in the process. The driver was a young guy and was arrogant when I asked if they were going to pay for rod repair. The older officer apologized and said that this was youngster's first attempt to drive that boat. The next time we were anchored down at night on the 3 mile bridge. The boat came through the pass and ran parallel to the bridge. When it got even with our boat, and about 30 yards out, it made a 90 degree turn and headed straight for us. No blue lights until, bang, right over the bow. Backed up and the waves brought it back again. I had been fishing in the bow so it knocked me down. The hull of their boat landed on top of our stowed trolling motor and jammed it down into the hull taking out a chuck of gel-coat. Well after all of this I am about to jump into their boat an have at it - glad I didn't. But they did not do any checking but wanted to know why we were sitting without any anchor light. A quick check indicated the anchor light was on. What? Anyway, we got their cards and the following day I called the station and reported the incident and requested that they repair the damages. Said they would look into it. Called a week later and they said they would send someone to inspect damages. About 2 weeks later, I called and talked to someone at a regional office and got some action started. A guy from the local office came out and inspected the boat and made a photo. Didn't hear anything for a while, so I had Cape Horn come out and repair the gel-coat. Got a letter from FWC - "not our fault" "not going to pay". Well I happened to have been working at the law office at that time so we wrote a "nice" but firm letter to FWC in Tallahassee detailing the above two incidents and demanded a check within 30 days to cover the repairs and the attorney time or we would be filing suit. Got the check within two weeks.
I know this is long...but the bottom line is....yes they are doing their job. But, either there are proportionately more FWC in the Escambia/Pensacola bay area than anywhere along the Florida panhandle; or, they are over zealous in their stops and checks. Of all the other places that we fished from Mobile Bay to Port St. Joe I don't ever recall being checked, but I do remember seeing them often. What's the difference? I don't know the answer other than what is stated above. We never got a ticket, and it did make us be prepared with all of the requirements, so maybe it's a good thing. I am looking forward to coming back very soon and harassing some fishes and drinking a cool one or two with some fisherbuddies.


----------



## CootCommander (Aug 24, 2008)

markw4321 said:


> ??????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Below text contains the OP. he didn't put anyone down. get your facts straight please.
> 
> at navy point writing tickets Wednesday beautiful boat gung ho marine patrol officers wrote me a ticket in july 375;00 hurt my feeling and my pockets lots of throwing cast nets
> ...


"gung ho marine patrol officers"

I assume you interpret that as a compliment?


----------



## markw4321 (Oct 4, 2007)

gung ho or *gung-ho*  (g







) 
_adj._ _Slang_ Extremely enthusiastic and dedicated.


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Some of you folks need to get a grip. This whole thread can be simplified by these two trains of thought:

1.) The laws are ridiculously complicated and lengthy. If you are not a lawyer, there is a good chance FWC/LEO can pin something on you, if they want to.

2.) There are pieces of crap in all professions.


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

markw4321 said:


> gung ho or *gung-ho*  (g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

can you change the title of the thread

Catamaran is a good topic for discussion by fishermen

this thread is not so good


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Is Bama's marine patrol as bad as the FWC?


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

scott44 said:


> Is Bama's marine patrol as bad as the FWC?


From what I've read here I would say No. But like some have said there's always going to be A few who are a little over zealous I doing their jobs


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

scott44 said:


> Is Bama's marine patrol as bad as the FWC?


HELL NO!!!! Nowhere close.

If they stop you at all it's because you are doing something wrong. Every time I have ever talked with them they were always very nice. 

I was ticketed years ago for a out of season fish that was completly my fault. Even then it was just like talking with anyone else. No penis head syndrome at all. I have nothing but good to say about the Alabama peeps.

From what I read on here, Sounds like y'all have it pretty rough.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

jlw1972 said:


> HELL NO!!!! Nowhere close.
> 
> If they stop you at all it's because you are doing something wrong. Every time I have ever talked with them they were always very nice.
> 
> ...


I live in Bama...just haven't been checked yet,I try to be legal though


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

worst 
thread
ever.


----------



## bluebaitboat (Jan 18, 2008)

*perfect definition*



markw4321 said:


> gung ho or *gung-ho*  (g
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 great definition he checked me again for my retail licenses again.3 months later


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

bluebaitboat said:


> great definition he checked me again for my retail licenses again.3 months later


hmmmm sounds like doing his job to me


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

scott44 said:


> I live in Bama...just haven't been checked yet,I try to be legal though


As long as you produce no wake going under perdido pass bridge, no one messes with you. Florida is another sorry. My buddy goes out of pensacola pass. He told me the other day just making a reference. If we went out of pensacola pass 8 times.......,The FWC or coast guard stood in his boat seven of those times. One day he was stopped in the same few hours by the same guy.
I'm not getting on here bashing anyone ths morning. So no need for opinins regarding that. I want to wish everyone a safe and lucky day out on the water. I'm looking at it right this moment. It looks like a swimming pool no one has swam in. It's that smooth. Not even a ripple in the water.


----------

